# Indian Police Clearance Certificate



## mobinab12 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I am currently working in Sharjah with a valid resident visa. I am applying for an Indian Police Clearance Certificate on the Indian embassy portal. What details should I put in the present address in domicile country column. It is not showing India in the dropbox It will be really appreciated if someone can guide me on this?


----------

